# johnsons beach 9/6



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Went fishing at johnsons beach today around 9:45 frozen shrimp is the bait of choice. I started off using 2/0 circle hooks caught a 15in black drum and then I switched to a 2 circle hook to stop the pinfish from just picking the shrimp off is there anyway to hook them I would love to use em as bait. I usually use the small freshwater bream hooks to catch them, but I caught 1 on the small hook also caught a puffer fish, catfish, and baby pomp everything was thrown back. Anyone know when the road is going to be open? But all in all a good day out on the beach I know the kids enjoy catching the pinfish.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

How did the water look, is it starting to clear up?


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Ehh it could be better but its a lot better than it was.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess I will stick to fishing on base till that road is cleared up.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Is the road and all accesses open yet?


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

nope the road is still closed any idea when its going to open?


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

the pinfish are pains in the asses. they will go away i hope when it cools down.


----------

